# Need a 2tb external hard disk



## ravi847 (Jun 20, 2015)

I need to buy a 2tb external hard disk. Please suggest some good quality ones. I am not looking for something specific.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2015)

Check out WD my passport


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 21, 2015)

This one:WD My Passport 2 TB External Hard Disk - WD : Flipkart.com 
Or should I get the ultra version Amazon.in: Buy WD My Passport Ultra 2TB Portable External USB 3.0 Hard Drive with Auto Backup - Black Online at Low Prices in India | WD Reviews & Ratings


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2015)

get the Ultra version.


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 21, 2015)

topgear said:


> get the Ultra version.


Why is there a price difference of 1k between the both?

- - - Updated - - -

Will ultra give lower read write speeds or same speeds?

- - - Updated - - -

Also how is this one-

 *m.snapdeal.com/product/wd-2tb-elements-usb-30/1457692


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2015)

Both looks same. It's just stupid name with more adjectives.


----------



## devil'sdouble (Jun 22, 2015)

Ultra costs more because its smaller, thus more pocket friendly, that's all.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2015)

ravi847 said:


> Why is there a price difference of 1k between the both?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



The tree goes like this :

Passport Ultra > Passport > Elements

All the difference lies in some fancy / useful software support and slight design variation. On FK it's just overpriced. So you can get either Elements from SD or passport Ultra [ at a great price ] from Amazon if you really do need all those added software features.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2015)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION],Ultra costs more because it has hardware encryption & comes with 3 years warranty compared to 2 years warranty on element drives which in turn means WD trusts ultra drives to fail less than element drives.


----------



## DK_WD (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=275610]ravi847[/MENTION],

I agree with [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION],  each WD product have different specification and different purpose of use.

The main difference between them is that WD My Passport and WD My Passport Ultra incorporates a hardware encryption, and WD Elements does not. 

Also, WD Elements comes without any software, whereas WD My Passport Ultra and WD My Passport has a lot of features with it.

For more information about WD External drives, you may visit the below link:

Support Answers 



> Will ultra give lower read write speeds or same speeds?



The data transfer speed is same as the other hard drives, but the read and write speed is depend on the system configuration.

Hope this information helps you


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 25, 2015)

have a look at Transcend StoreJet 25H3P 2.5-inch 2TB Portable External Hard Drive (Purple) - Buy Transcend StoreJet 25H3P 2.5-inch 2TB Portable External Hard Drive (Purple) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

comes with  Military-grade shock resistance & Advanced 3-stage shock protection system


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2015)

avoid any and all Transcend products unless you can live with absolutely no after sales support.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 27, 2015)

only buy from well reputed sellers or better buy from flipkart's own seller WSRetail or sellers with amazon fulfilled tag on amazon india site(it means amazon india is responsible for delivery etc for such sellers).


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

ax3 said:


> bt is buying online recommended ???



Buying from ws retail and Amazon fulfilled tag sellers is always recommended.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 28, 2015)

Silicon Power's 2TB A15 is available for Rs 5500 (after cashback) at Paytm.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 29, 2015)

my friend has been using a Transcend external portable HDD for some 8-9 years. never had any problem till now. my vendor gave me assurance about service part when i asked about that and also said we won't be needing that till we drop it. my friend asked me what to do and i said go by his suggestion. he is a happy man. this may be a rare case but the only one i had apart from experience of an online friend who is using 3 of these drives for some 6-8 months without any problem even after dropping 1 of them twice.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2015)

can't suggest anything except WD.


----------



## dissel (Jun 30, 2015)

Which one is reliable & low failure rate - WD Elements or Passport ? 

I don't need any special feature such as encryption which Ultra provides....I also like to know when the enclosure going to fail, after removing from the enclosure can I use the HDD or it comes encrypted like 3.5" WD External drive.


----------



## DK_WD (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION],

I’d like to add the word on it. In terms of reliability, Both drives are good and have, the less failure rate.
Based on your requirement, I’d suggest you to go with the WD Elements because it don’t have the extra feature like data encryption and software for backup and security. Its a simple storage drive and best for budget. 

For opening up the WD external drives, please refer the below link for information:

*www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-watch/189290-wd-my-passport-has-stopped-detecting.html#post2192502

If you are planning for the 3.5 inch external drive, so I’d suggest you to buy the 2.5 inch internal drive and enclosure for external access. For your information, the latest External HDD made with the idea of integrated technology and If you try to open it, you will literally be destroying the HDD itself, unless you have special tools.

Hope this information helps.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

dissel said:


> Which one is reliable & low failure rate - WD Elements or Passport ?
> 
> I don't need any special feature such as encryption which Ultra provides....I also like to know when the enclosure going to fail, after removing from the enclosure can I use the HDD or it comes encrypted like 3.5" WD External drive.



Go with passport. And as long as [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] is here I would blindly keep on suggesting the hdd. He helped mine in RMA twice.


----------



## sam1 (Jul 3, 2015)

@op - if you haven't bought already and if you are comfortable buying online, check this out - WD Elements 2TB external HDD


----------



## Cyanide (Jul 4, 2015)

bought WD 2tb Passport ultra from Snapdeal @ 6020 (10% off on standard chartered cards).

There is a review on snapdeal which mentioned that if you check warranty on wd's website; it shows the data of purchase of the 'dealer'.
Reviewer has posted some steps to get the actual warranty *from date of purchase.*

I've an account on WD's portal, registered my the hdd on it and I got proper 3 years warranty without any problem.

So far happy with the performance (WD's and Snapdeal's delivery).


----------



## DK_WD (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION],

Normally, the warranty might start from the manufacture date. If you have registered the WD product online, then the warranty starts from the date of purchase. I’d suggest you, after buying the product, just register your product with us. 
For more information about WD product registration, you can refer to the link below.

Support Answers 

If you still not able to register your WD product, please refer the below link for your future reference:

Support Answers 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Cyanide (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION], I've already registered my product and warranty is shown from date of purchase.
Thank you.


----------



## dissel (Jul 8, 2015)

sam1 said:


> @op - if you haven't bought already and if you are comfortable buying online, check this out - WD Elements 2TB external HDD



Watching that Listing quite some time now - Best price so far observed 5944/- with "Fulfilled" Badge.


----------

